# One remote for both TV1 and TV2?



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

We will have one 722 supporting two HDTV's. The second HDTV will be connected via cat5e / component for HD output of TV1. Thus, my wife and I can start watching a game or movie on the second HDTV (using HD TV1) and then later retire to the den to finish viewing the program on the primary HDTV.

In addition, I will connect that second HDTV via rf modulation for TV2 so that we could individually watch different programs / tuners (though someone gets the downconverted signal).

Thus, can I use my Harmony 680 remote to control both TV1 and TV2 from the second HDTV? (I'm using an IR repeater carried over the cat5e without problem; so this question is not related to IR vs. RF.) Can the 680 be programmed to switch as needed from one remote to the other?

I assume that I can't use one of the Dish remotes as it would require me to change the keys just to swap over from watching TV1 to TV2, vice versa.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe I don't understand the complete problem but it seems like you are making it more complex than it really is. When the receiver in in Single mode you can control it using both remotes (IR and RF). So in Single mode you use the IR in the den and the RF in the other room. Then when you switch to Dual mode, you keep the same remotes in the same rooms because TV1 is controlled via IR and TV2 via RF. It just works. Do you have a different experience?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

I want to know how the second HDTV will produce HD connected via CAT5?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

With something like this:

http://sewelldirect.com/cat5-hdtv-compnent-signal-distribution-system.asp


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> With something like this:
> 
> http://sewelldirect.com/cat5-hdtv-compnent-signal-distribution-system.asp


ChuckA,

There are even simpler and cheaper possibilities than your link.

All one really needs is a balun at each end of the Cat5 to carry the Component signal from your STB. If you also want to carry sound via that same Cat5 you can get something like this: http://www.svideo.com/1080i.html

Shop around and you can do it much cheaper than $120


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It's not something I am really interested in doing. I just did a quick Google search and pointed to the first hit just as an example of how HD can be carried over CAT5. I did not intend to imply it was a good solution to use. Only that there are methods to get it done. Sorry if I was not clear.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Maybe I don't understand the complete problem but it seems like you are making it more complex than it really is. When the receiver in in Single mode you can control it using both remotes (IR and RF). So in Single mode you use the IR in the den and the RF in the other room. Then when you switch to Dual mode, you keep the same remotes in the same rooms because TV1 is controlled via IR and TV2 via RF. It just works. Do you have a different experience?


Dang. You're right. I won't bother with a long-winded explanation of what got me offtrack.

Meanwhile, the above described setup will be in a new lake home. I'm robbing existing cat5e video baluns (as well as a second 42" plasma) from our primary home to make the component connections to the distant HDTV. We no longer want two HD viewing areas at the primary home.

Actually, the baluns are a powered transmitter & receiver (CE Labs CAT5TX / RX) that carry component video, digital audio, analog stereo and IR over 2 cat5e. In my primary home, the distance to the second HDTV viewing area was +100 ft from the 622 and I chose the cat5 option to ensure a sufficient signal, to facilitate pulling cable, and to play with something different.

In the lake home, I could easily get away with 50ft of component / stereo cable but the cat5 equipment is paid for and it's still easier to fish 2 little network cables than 3 video / 2 stereo.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

slowmo said:


> ...
> Thus, can I use my Harmony 680 remote to control both TV1 and TV2 from the second HDTV? (I'm using an IR repeater carried over the cat5e without problem; so this question is not related to IR vs. RF.) Can the 680 be programmed to switch as needed from one remote to the other? ...


If you have two Dish Remotes on different IR Channels - say IR 1 and IR2 - you can have your 680 control one tuner say in "Watch TV1" activity and the same 680 can control the other tuner in say "Watch TV2." If it were me, the way I would set it up is I would add *two* 622/722's and use one in each activity. (Even tho you only have the one 622/722 involved.)

During Setup the Harmony software will have you push some buttons so that it can determine what IR Channels are associated with each receiver.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

slowmo said:


> Thus, can I use my Harmony 680 remote to control both TV1 and TV2 from the second HDTV?


No. TV2 remote is RF only.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> If you have two Dish Remotes on different IR Channels - say IR 1 and IR2 - you can have your 680 control one tuner say in "Watch TV1" activity and the same 680 can control the other tuner in say "Watch TV2." If it were me, the way I would set it up is I would add *two* 622/722's and use one in each activity. (Even tho you only have the one 622/722 involved.)
> 
> During Setup the Harmony softwsare will have you push some buttons so that it can determine what IR Channels are associated with each receiver.


Thanks, that is what I was looking for until Chuck A straightened me out on the difference between TV2 controllability between Single and Dual mode.

I only have the LCD in the distant viewing area, thus I will likely use the Dish RF remote for TV2 (preferred by wife over the Harmony).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

slowmo said:


> Thanks, that is what I was looking for until Chuck A straightened me out on the difference between TV2 controllability between Single and Dual mode.
> 
> I only have the LCD in the distant viewing area, thus I will likely use the Dish RF remote for TV2 (preferred by wife over the Harmony).


Whoa... Is harsh correct? Can you not set TV2 for IR?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

TV2 can not be IR.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

slowmo said:


> Thanks, that is what I was looking for until Chuck A straightened me out on the difference between TV2 controllability between Single and Dual mode.
> 
> I only have the LCD in the distant viewing area, thus I will likely use the Dish RF remote for TV2 (preferred by wife over the Harmony).


Actually, Chuck just got me confused in his original reply.

I never intended to switch from Dual to Single modes (I'd prefer not to have to go down to the den just to change modes on the front panel of the 722).

TV1 will be connected to the distant TV via component over cat5e. Modulated TV2 will be connected to that distant TV via coax. When watching the distant TV, I had hoped that I could just use the Harmony to change video inputs on the display to move from HD TV1 (component) to modulated TV2 and vice versa. There would be no need to change to Single mode. Thus, SaltiDawg's suggestion is appealing.

However, are you guys saying that TV2 can only be controlled via rf remote?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

slowmo said:


> However, are you guys saying that TV2 can only be controlled via rf remote?


Yes, TV2 can only be controlled by RF (UHF). Your TV2 UHF remote is quite capable of using the TV2 Key so that in Sat mode, it controlls TV2 via UHF Pro on remote address X and in Aux mode controls TV1 via IR on Remote address Y. Since you have IR repeaters, such a DISH TV2 6.3 UHF Pro remote could be used in the distant room (or obviously in the main room w/o repeaters) for both TV1 (Aux) and TV2 (Sat). No change to the remote other than pressing Sat/Aux to switch between TV1/TV2.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You can also get another UHF remote to control TV1 as well.

But TV2 - strictly UHF - no IR.


----------



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

scooper said:


> You can also get another UHF remote to control TV1 as well.
> 
> But TV2 - strictly UHF - no IR.


Until the IR add-on piece is released. It was shown at some expo recently. Plugs in-line with the RF antenna and has a wired IR input.

Kevin D.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

scooper said:


> You can also get another UHF remote to control TV1 as well.
> 
> But TV2 - strictly UHF - no IR.


I assume that I first would have to alter the key (via toothpick) on the extra UHF remote to control TV1 at the nearby display? (I believe I've read some threads on that process.)

With respect to the distant display and CABill's recommendation, I thought I had read in the manual that the AUX will not control 622 / 722 units. Perhaps that statement was limited to the situation of attempting to control a second 622 / 722 in addition to the primary 622 / 722 for which that remote is assigned?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I can't be sure of what you read, but it probably said that Aux can't be used to control a DISH receiver via UHF Pro. Aux mode will only generate IR (and "OLD UHF") and has no problem controlling a 622/722 (or almost any DISH receiver ever made). Aux will only control TV1 on a dual output receiver like the 622. Just give it a try with your current TV2 (6.2 or 6.3) remote. Push and hold Aux until the other device lights come on, enter 31# (assumes TV1 is using address one) and you should be able to control TV1 via IR in Aux. Even the 5.3 IR only remote can use one address for Sat and another address for a DISH receiver in Aux if you wanted to control a 622's TV1 via IR in Sat and another 622's TV1 via IR in Aux.

The remote you already have for TV2 IS the "One remote for both TV1 and TV2".


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

CABill said:


> I can't be sure of what you read, but it probably said that Aux can't be used to control a DISH receiver via UHF Pro. Aux mode will only generate IR (and "OLD UHF") and has no problem controlling a 622/722 (or almost any DISH receiver ever made).


Bingo, I get it now.

I was mistakenly referring to language in Chapter 10 that notes that AUX cannot be used to control another 622/722 without noticing that such language was specific to *TV2* of the other 622/722.

For the last few weeks, I've put my 100lb wife on a rigorous workout plan. We hope to hoist and relocate the existing plasma to the new home and complete the install; I've already pulled & terminated the cat5e. I'll try your solution then.

I appreciate the clarification.


----------

